# Scuffs on Sand-blasted Finish



## leongkc

From the below picture, there are 2 scuffs made most likely by the tip of a screwdriver during strap change on my millemetri. 

Are there any DIY solutions for scuffs/scratches on sand-blasted finishes? From what I gathered so far, there don't seem to be any, and would be best to live with it.....

I'm hoping someone is able to tell me otherwise...


----------



## nelsondevicenci

You are not alone Anonimist, I do that on some of my timepieces, nothing you can do because is a sand blasted finish and almost impossible to match by hand.

See well your finish at the sides of the case and looks grany and shiny if you only bead blast that part is going to be darker no grany shiny.

I know can be anoying, because you always going to look at it.

Prevent in the future more damage doing this:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/how-remove-lugbars-safely-way-inexpensive-562094.html

Good luck !


----------



## timefleas

Actually "sandblasting" (similar to bead blasting, where you can choose the size of sand grain (or beads) that you use) is a relatively easy operation IF you have the tools. Some folks with air compressors and air brush set ups (like myself) have them--you will find some threads on this site of people who have sandblasted their own watch cases to good effect. I am not suggesting that you do this yourself, but likely there are folks in your community who can do it--easily. These would be folks who do etch work on glass and steel, sometimes even wood (such as wedding and anniversary commemorative cups, plaques, etc.)--just takes a couple of seconds Just the lugs can be locally repaired, or the whole case can be reblasted, local lug repair would be fairly inexpensive. Keep in mind, however, that such treatment is a removal process, which means metal is taken off of the surface--the more you do, the rounder the edges get (if, for example, you were to blast the whole case). Personally, though, for your minor scratches, only you will see them, and I wouldn't bother doing anything myself. Good luck!
Peter


----------



## tevj

I would learn to love it. Like the wrinkles on our face, it is a sign of experience.


----------



## samanator

As stated by others reblasting is the only way to repair. I've touched up a few for people, but I have a full blasting cabinet. 200 grit glass beads at about 80psi will match the Anonimo finish. I know, I've done three. Polish out the scratch before blasting.

Just one point. I know Anonimo says sand blast but using sand as a media was made illegal pretty much world wide. Glass beads or other materials other than sand (Soda, AL Oxide...walnut shells) are used. Sand makes silica dust which is very fine and very harmful to your lungs.


----------

